# EPSON BX535WD Will nicht über PC Scannen. RAGE MODUS Garantiert!



## Re4dt (1. März 2012)

*EPSON BX535WD Will nicht über PC Scannen. RAGE MODUS Garantiert!*

Guten Tag leute,
ich bin kurz vor dem totalen durchdrehen! Aber sowas von. 
Zu meinem Problem ich habe mir einen den Epson BX535WD gekauft wirklich klasse Drucker. ABER, wo ich das kotzen kriege  und kurz vor dem durchdrehen bin! Er will einfach nicht Scannen also auf dem PC.
Über den Drucker selber Scannt er ohne Probleme und druckt es aus. JEDOCH wähle ich "Scann an PC" startet sich Epson Scan und das Programm hängt sich auf (Keine Rückmeldung)
Auch mit anderen Free Scan Programmen das selbe Problem. (Keine Rückmeldung)
Es kommt ne Meldung ist in Aufwärmphase danach will es starten und die Programme kacken alle ab....
Drucker ist über W-Lan verbunden. Über einen alten D-Link Router mit WPA Verschlüsselung. Zudem hab ich das Ding komplett Deinstallieren müssen sodass es neue Firmware Aktualisiert denn über W-Lan ist die Verbindung sowohl beim Drucker als auch beim PC beim Aktualiesieren bzw Datentransfer abgebrochen. 
Sprich habs über USB gemacht. Meine Frage ist vll in den W-Lan Einstellungen was falsch eingestellt der es nicht erlaubt zwischen 2 Geräten zu kommunizieren?
BITTE helft mir ich brauche einfach diese verdammte Scan to PC Funktion. 

Grüße euer Re4dt der kurz vor dem durchdrehen ist!


----------



## Kotor (1. März 2012)

*AW: EPSON BX535WD Will nicht über PC Scannen. RAGE MODUS Garantiert!*

Hi wie sieht es denn aus mit dem "Windows-Fax und -Scan" Tool.

In Win7 zu finden unter "Start" - "Alle Programme" - "Windows-Fax und -Scan" -> "Neuer Scan" (links oben) 

grüße


----------



## Re4dt (2. März 2012)

*AW: EPSON BX535WD Will nicht über PC Scannen. RAGE MODUS Garantiert!*

Komisch bei diesem PRogramm erscheint es wurde kein Scanner gefunden. 
Ich scheine nicht der einzige zu sein mit dem Problem -> http://forum.chip.de/drucker-scanner-multi-geraete/epson-stylus-office-bx525wd-scannt-1512057.html


----------



## Kotor (2. März 2012)

*AW: EPSON BX535WD Will nicht über PC Scannen. RAGE MODUS Garantiert!*

vielleicht ist es nur ne kleinigkeit wie z.B.: das EPSON SW und TREIBER setup als Administrator unter Windows ausführen. Heißt alles deainstallieren, am besten neustarten ohne die "neue" HW anzuschließen, das Epson Setup ausführen. HW anschließen und alles funkt 

grüße


----------

